# Whistle noise at startup



## 05 GTO M6_Ashton (Sep 24, 2006)

My 2005 Gto makes a whistle noise when I start it up when it is cold and hot. It sounds a lot like how centrifically supercharged engines sound. After about 15-20 seconds the sound goes away, I am just looking to see if this is a normal sound or should I bring my car into the dealer under warranty?


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

my 06 does this from a cold start in the morning sometime hot but not as loud. So im guessing its normal. Sounds like the alternator warming up. Not sure though


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

I thought I had the same problem. http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=5508&highlight=whistle


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

If we are talking about the same whistle, I get it too. I think it is fan or the compressor for the A/C. If I turn off the A/C and fan, I do not hear it. Give it a try and see if you get the same behavior.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Mine had it, it eventually stopped doing it.


----------



## 05 GTO M6_Ashton (Sep 24, 2006)

My whistle is getting louder, my car has 27k miles. I have turned the compressor and fan off and it still makes the noise!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i have it cold or hot:cheers


----------

